# R700 Barrel Floating



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Bought a Remington 700 vls in 6mm a few days ago, very accurate but has that D*** pressure pad on it. Question is do I want to remove it or leave it as is..... I've removed them with varying results (CDL needed it removed 03A4 needed it badly...)

Paisters are covering sighters, the rounds visible were from a 6 round string.

.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

The gun is an older VLS from around 2000-2003 or so..... really don't want to srew it up lol.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun ! Is that group with factory ammo ?


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I think most heavy barreled gun shoot better with the barrel floated. If it was mine, I would float the barrel and either glass or pillar bed it. I glass bed mine because I don't have the tools/knowledge to pillar bed my guns.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Its with some old reloads..... i'm going to make some this week and see where I end up at..... May and try to float it eventually, but I am tempted to just buy a synthetic stock from H and S.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I would mess with it. Copy that handload and maybe adjust the OAL. If it ain't broke...Don't break it.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Sierra 70 grain hpbt, 37.5 grains hodgdon varget powder, and cci bench rest primers, not sure what it will do with factory, would like to know though lol


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Took it out again, I think it can do better.... I noticed on hodgdon, the starting load is 40 grains for the sierra HPBT..... Should I try a heavier bullet? Its 1 in 9, its got a seven shot string, the first 2 were fliers, but settled down once it got fouled a little.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That group looks like minute of dead to me. Like Don said, "don't fix it". I know I wouldn't.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You could try a heavier bullet but quite honestly that is a NICE group. Always foul the barrel before going for a test group. If I did anything to that load it would be to tinker with the OAL.


----------

